# Malfunctioning Speakman sensor faucet



## singingplumber (Sep 10, 2014)

What I have are ligature resistant infrared sensing faucets (18 of them installed in on a hospital psych ward) that are six months old and they intermittently stop working: no flow. I’ve checked out all the basics: hot & cold water supply through mixing valve is constant, battery voltage, solenoid mixed water inlet screen, rebuilt solenoid, cleaned infrared sensor face (sensor range is preset and cannot be adjusted), multiple phone calls with Speakman’s technical assistance folks. Still, the problem persists: they fail and then stay idle because a patient gets moved to a room where a faucet is working and then the POS starts working again. Any ideas? :confused1:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The faucets are crap and need to be replaced with another brand.

or

You're actually a patient in the nut ward and are just screwing with my head.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Plumber said:


> The faucets are crap and need to be replaced with another brand.
> 
> or
> 
> You're actually a patient in the nut ward and are just screwing with my head.


Haha! Thanks


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Karma?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like it went into its annoying "Vandal Resistant Timeout" feature...:laughing:

I used these once....
Lesson Learned...


----------



## singingplumber (Sep 10, 2014)

Plumber said:


> The faucets are crap and need to be replaced with another brand.
> 
> or
> 
> You're actually a patient in the nut ward and are just screwing with my head.


Yes, well, as the saying goes: just because your paranoid doesn’t mean they aren’t out to get you …

Seriously though, any ideas on another brand that actually works?


----------

